# More free range talk



## fleurdejoo (May 21, 2013)

So my R. valida was spose to lay an ooth. Sometimes I let them free range to do this.

She left her usual perches &amp; I haven't seen her in days.

I've been so worried tinking she was weak and fell somewhere etc.

So I found her finally.





But then I was like uh oh where's the ooth, but then I found it...





That shirt is a double XL!!!


----------



## Sticky (May 21, 2013)

It a double xl with a unique decoration now! Ha ha.


----------



## Orin (May 21, 2013)

Now everybody is going to be putting shirts in their cages.


----------



## jrh3 (May 21, 2013)

is that a small shirt the mantis is on or a big mantis, lol.she looks huge, never kept that species before.


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2013)

Haha.


----------



## Sticky (May 21, 2013)

I just put my old valida girl in the freeze. She was VERY big. And powerful too. She will go in the garden. They have great peronalities. They are a sweet confident mantis.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 21, 2013)

As I mentioned above the shirt is an XXL!

I was surprised at how huge she looked on it.

So glad I found her but it scared the out of me!

Orin had posted in one of the free range threads something like, "They can always get into trouble."

(Those are not even close to his words, but you get the drift)

So even the ones who have regular perches they prefer really can disappear so be careful.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2013)

tee hee, u made Rick giggle, u the girl!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 21, 2013)

Ootheca, the latest in fashion wear.


----------



## twolfe (May 21, 2013)

Very funny. Glad you found her!


----------



## mantid_mike (May 21, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## sally (May 21, 2013)

That's great! I am glad you found her too. They are so funny sometimes...


----------



## Coneja (May 21, 2013)

I agree with Krissim... Nice corsage!  

What a relief to find her. This is why I don't think I could ever free range...


----------



## Digger (May 21, 2013)

Send the photo to YSL and all the other fashion moguls ! You're on to something !


----------



## Mvalenz (May 22, 2013)

Haha! This is funny. I have a couple of mantids that have been free range for some time now. I couldn't do that with my male. He is way too mobile and he likes to fly and do back flips too.


----------



## Sticky (May 22, 2013)

I would not do it with males. One of mine flew from my hand and I never found him. I think he went behind the fridge. They fly so fast.

There was another story on the forum about someone lost his female for awhile. She showed up and he told us she had laid her ooth in his sister's purse! So cute!


----------



## ScienceGirl (May 22, 2013)

So, what's your ootheca hatching plan?


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 22, 2013)

Well S girl those male valida were hard to come by, I'm sad to say.

She was never mated. :-(


----------



## dgerndt (May 23, 2013)

Haha, she liked your shirt because of all the leafy patterns.


----------

